# Comparison of Creobroters



## LauraMG (Sep 29, 2010)

I have 5 Creobroter nebulosus nymphs from Yen's stock, and then I have these 2 random Creobroters from Rebecca's stock which I thought were both Creobroter gemmatus, however the other just molted into an adult and they are mos definitely not the same! Now, I say that the other 2 are from Rebecca's stock is because she has gemmatus and pictipennis listed as her stock on her sight. They were both mystery mantises! I was confident in which were what until I started reading another thread about Creobroters and now I am second guessing which is what, and if what I thought was a gemmatus is actually a gemmatus or elongatus. It's all kind of a fuzzy area with such tiny variations! If you have any tips on which is what, please share! If not, enjoy the pictures! I'll have some adult nebulosus soon to add to the comparison! I've kept the same one (Ironhide) on the left and right (Penny) so there's consistency in the pics.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=13607&amp;st=0&amp;p=89069&amp;hl=+creobroter%20+comparison&amp;fromsearch=1entry89069


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazing pics LG. They're quite the beauties  

-Kevin


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 29, 2010)

Seattle79 said:


> Amazing pics LG. They're quite the beauties
> 
> -Kevin


Thanks! You know, no sooner than I post this than I walk over to find one of my c. nebulosus pumping it's wings out because she just molted to an adult! Yay!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 29, 2010)

I am no help here, but those are beautiful pics of beautiful mantids! Congratulations on raising them to adults! :clap:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2010)

I told u they were a mystery! :lol: :tt2:


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> I told u they were a mystery! :lol: :tt2:


Boy did you!!! I totally love all the creobroters no matter what they are though! They're so silly!


----------



## MrPitseleh (Sep 30, 2010)

Those are pretty cool looking. When you get species that's not from your area do you have to feed them all different food than what you can catch outside?


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

MrPitseleh said:


> Those are pretty cool looking. When you get species that's not from your area do you have to feed them all different food than what you can catch outside?


You can feed them what's outside most of the time. They eat moths and flies and roaches, just like most. Some species are more picky, but they're few and far between


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine get flies and occasional cricket and a mealworm is lucky.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 30, 2010)

Yummy! mealworms! I need some more fly pupae actually. Might be hitting you up soon Rebecca.....


----------

